

Show HN: Oneliner – Define anything in oneline - stockkid
https://oneliner.herokuapp.com/

======
stockkid
I thought this was a fun idea, and spent some time putting together an MVP
using AngularJS and Rails.

I only recently learned AngularJS and this is my first attempt to use it with
Rails. Feedback is welcomed!

